# Yikes!!! Seriously???



## jolenegreen (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok Ladies! I have the most serious question EVER!!! I am the most fertile women of them ll!  Anyways I hve 4 children...A 6 yr old a 5 yr old who are 14 months apart...went on birth control...stopped and decided to TTC. Got pregnant within a month and a half of TTC...had my 3rd baby...ended up getting pregnant right afterwards and theese 2 are 12 months and one week apart. Baby is now 7 weeks old. I have had my period and we have had the big "S" word a few times. We had no protection nor was I on birth control...he just used the "pull out" method. Excuse my launguage if Im not allowed to speak like that here....








Anyways....today when I went to the batheroom I had a jelly discharge just like I do when I am pregnant. Is it possible I could be? Can u get pregnant so soon? Im not sure what the discharge was but it was the same as I get when I miss a period...I have had it with all kids and never seen it for any reason otherwise. Please let me know if u think it could be a possibility....OMG!
I was in shock when I saw it...GULP!!!! Im sooo busy with the babies!!! NOW I WILL REALLY BE SUPER MOM!


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

I guess it's possible but are you done with your lochia yet? Your newest is so little. I guess the only way to know is if you take a pg test.

Good luck to you!


----------



## jolenegreen (Nov 21, 2007)

hmmmm...I just googled it, LOL! And it seems there are 3 sets of Lochia..Sorry didnt really know what it was!







And the last one runs to about 6 weeks so yeah it coul be that. I hope so...Id be pulling my hair out! LOL! Naw...I would love him soo much but just didnt want it to be this soon







But Ill take what God gives me...Im sure u are prolly right though THANKS for the info!


----------

